# Cat 22 vs. Santana 21: Advice Please?



## dellengwyn (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi, All,

I am a sailor of moderate experience who has been out of the game for awhile, but is ready to get back in. I have ASA certification, and used to own a 1973 Macgregor Venture 22.

I have found a Santana 21 and a Catalina 22 for sale, both 70s era, both for $1500, ready to sail, with trailer, and without motor. Assuming both are in similar (i.e., decent) condition, which one is the better purchase? Catalinas are reputed to be a bit heavy, and Practical Sailor offers a pretty scathing review (the head is in the bed???). The Santana is only slightly smaller, and is much lighter, with an appealing layout, and will probably do better in lighter air (which may be an issue for me on lakes around here). I also like the Santana's all-metal swing keel mount, which sounds like it would wear well.

Anyway, if anyone has any opinions, I'd love to hear them in the next day or so, before I have to decide on one or the other. 

Thanks,
John.


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

It sounds like you have an opinion. and not a bad one at that. The lighter weight will make it easer to tow as well.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

I have been out of the game awhile myself and looking at boats for me. My dad was a racer and loved it. It all depends on what you want and how much money you want to spend. I crew up on monohull boats and I just had a chance to ride on a Trimaran and that was awesome ride and feel! I am looking at them now. I dint think i will be buying a single Hull! I am also looking to spend about 60,000 K .. You have to figure out what your willing to spend. The other thing is where your going to sail at, we were in Lake Erie and that was very nice alto of people dint like that great lake. Because it gets rough!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Santana is fast and the Catalina is not... The Catalina may be easier to get parts for and to re-sell. Neither of them have a huge amount of room inside, but the Catalina is probably better for overnighting. Both good boats, me - I'd get the Santana ...


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sailormann summed it up nicely. I'd get the Santana.


----------



## dellengwyn (Jun 24, 2007)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for the feedback so far; I'm still taking the time to make the decision, and I look forward to more comments.

One thing I've discovered--swapping the swing keel cable looks easier on the Cat 22, and I'm assuming that it will have to be done on either boat at some point. Also, Sailormann's point about parts is quite correct (though I suspect the Santana would do fine with some "generic" parts, if necessary). I've thoroughly inspected the Cat 22, and it looks to be in very decent shape. I'll be having a close look at the Santana later in the week.

Thanks for everyone's opinions,

John.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just remembered - Schock is building the Santana again....
Santana 22


----------

